# Skervesen Raptor order



## Erockomania (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm about to place an order next week for my first Skervesen. Here are my current specs:

Body: Raptor 6 string, chambered
Headstock: 019
pickups: Aftermath set
scale: 26.5"
frets: SS jumbo (no FF)
Body wood: Swamp Ash or Black Korina (if available in good color)
Neck wood: Pau Ferro with Ebony stripes
Top: Burl
Bridge: Hannes
Binding: Natural wood (any drawbacks with the ivoroid? shrinkage?)

Undecided aspects (and here's where I would love some input) :

Top color (leaning towards green but could be swayed)? 
Fade or one color (leaning fade)?
NTB or Bolt on?

I'd love if folks posted pics of their favorite tops for inspiration! 

Super stoked about this and can't wait to get the ball rolling! Thanks for your help!

E.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 2, 2013)

Bolt on will obviously cut costs, but you can't argue against the comfort and aesthetics of a neck through. 

As far as colors go, think outside of the box. I think when it comes to custom instruments, there are many unexplored opportunities for experimentation with options. Perhaps a three step burst? How about a fade to natural? Work with the colors of the wood as well. Is it a maple burl?


----------



## crg123 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a emerald Elm burl top. My friend currently owns this one: 







Thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/231002-skervesen-octopus-viper-7-a.html






One of their poplar burl tops
Thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/218684-ngd-skervesen-raptor-7-string-27-a.html

Their work is fantastic, my buddy said the bolt on neck joint isnt the best but the rest of the craftmanship is phenomenal. I'd go neck thru if you can afford it.


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't care about the cost of NTB vs Bolt on... I care about the tonal differences more. I do have one NTB guitar but it's an 8 string with EMGs so I'm not sure I can hone in on the differences between that and my 6 strings. 

I know there are lots of options which is why I'd love to see some of your faves for inspiration.  

I believe it would be maple burl. They are kind enough to give me pics of tops from which to choose so that could change on a dime next week 

Green stain to natural (natural being on the edges and not in the center near the pickups) was actually one thought I had. Saw a few in this vibe at NAMM this year and loved the look.


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 2, 2013)

That Green ELM Burl is ridiculous. Love that one.


----------



## arkohors (Apr 2, 2013)

ELM?!?!? When i was inquiring about an order with them, they told me that they don't work with elm, and that I needed to pick out a different type of wood....


----------



## redstone (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't go berzerk bro  , figured tops have so few and unpredictable impact on the tone, just pick the best looking one and it's all good.


----------



## arkohors (Apr 2, 2013)

redstone said:


> Don't go berzerk bro  , figured tops have so few and unpredictable impact on the tone, just pick the best looking one and it's all good.



I'd hardly call it berzerk, more like agitated. Not trying to derail the thread, but my point is that if they didn't have elm in stock, tell me that, not that they don't work with it. I'd rather wait til the wood type i want is available than have someone try to persuade me into using something else because what I wanted was not in stock.


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe it's not elm?


----------



## redstone (Apr 2, 2013)

arkohors said:


> I'd hardly call it berzerk, more like agitated. Not trying to derail the thread, but my point is that if they didn't have elm in stock, tell me that, not that they don't work with it. I'd rather wait til the wood type i want is available than have someone try to persuade me into using something else because what I wanted was not in stock.



I see your point ; on the other hand, if everyone waited for Skervesen to have a very large choice of expensive top woods in stock, they would already go bankrupt I guess, and pretty sure it's a very bad idea to do so in Poland.. It's a new fresh brand that most likely invested a lot of money in tools and needed to build a lot of guitars asap. Let's support them so that they get more woods  The craftmanship and price excuse such a tiny little lie, don't you think ?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 3, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> I don't care about the cost of NTB vs Bolt on... I care about the tonal differences more.



Oh, good, then you can just base it on...cost. 

Not to be blunt, but name any aspect of tone, and 50% of the people will attribute it to NT and 50% will attribute it to bolt on. And the limited research that has been done on it shows no difference.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi guys!
I remember requests about elm body and neck - that's right, we don't use elm as those guitar parts. Also I suggested once (with humor) not to use one type of wood which is simply toxic. BUT regarding elm and every other wood on top: we work with all types that are suitable as luthiery application. Right now we have several requests for more expensive tops - we just inform about approximate price, find some nice piece, Customer approves, we import it and that's it. 
BTW I don't recall allowing Vicol (our tech, Burl Master, non compromise lad, setup and fretwork scientist, philosopher and puppy ) to answer quotation requests .


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Any more awesome tops you guys have seen that you hink are particularly special? 

I'm about 50% on reverse dark greyish-blue to natural burst with a NTB.


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 3, 2013)

And for the record, Skervesen has been VERY responsive. I don't know how these guys do it all! Inundated with orders, quick turnarounds, top quality work (from what I've seen) and still very communicative! This is a well run company.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 3, 2013)

If you're still looking for ideas for finishes, I found this brilliant Ritter bass with a killer stain over burl. Definitely looks insane with a gloss finish.


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 3, 2013)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> If you're still looking for ideas for finishes, I found this brilliant Ritter bass with a killer stain over burl. Definitely looks insane with a gloss finish.



Yea, that's beautiful!


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 3, 2013)

Purple burl would be cool


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 3, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> Yea, that's beautiful!


If you were to go with something like that, I would consider and ebony board and similar hardware options to that example. What makes that color execution so successful is how it eliminates red and yellow tones from the guitar, focusing on the blues and greens, which are cool colors, as well as the neutrals (Chrome hardware, and black pup covers).


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 3, 2013)

While that is beautiful, I want to go with a little more subdued colors. Pale greens, blues, grays with natural wood showing through via reverse fade or worn look. At least I'm leaning that way today. Haha. Once I see wood selection next week I may change my mind a bit.


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are some of my favorite finishes... I've yet to find a sweet reverse burst as an example.


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Erockomania (Apr 3, 2013)

rifftrauma said:


>



So nice!


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 4, 2013)

Any feedback on the ivoroid binding I see a lot lately? Durable? De-lamination? Shrinkage?


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 4, 2013)

Very curious about any experience with ivoroid binding


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I've decided on this color over poplar burl... only in reverse!


----------



## arkohors (Apr 6, 2013)

^

Nice choice, should look amazing like all of their other work!


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 6, 2013)

arkohors said:


> ^
> 
> Nice choice, should look amazing like all of their other work!



Thanks man! Yea, I think it's a good idea for Skervesen to use as a springboard. I'm sure they'll kill it! 

I think I will be able to place the order on Monday (waiting on some studio cash I should get this weekend )


----------



## bridges (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Erockomania. Thanks for picking the Hannes Bridge. It's nice to know it's happening right in my neighborhood. Hope you love it!


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 6, 2013)

bridges said:


> Hi Erockomania. Thanks for picking the Hannes Bridge. It's nice to know it's happening right in my neighborhood. Hope you love it!



I can only assume you have something to do with the company... and if so... high five!


----------



## bridges (Apr 6, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> I can only assume you have something to do with the company... and if so... high five!


I love Skervesen but I don't work for them. I designed the bridge.


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 6, 2013)

That's what I meant. 

Can't wait to try it!


----------

